# Updated Smartphone Feedback Thread



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

We're pleased to announce that we have launched a new smartphone view on the site, in addition to the recently added mobile view in the last upgrade. This version has been designed to have a cleaner look, to fit really nicely into mobile (iPhone, Android) browsers, and unlike most normal web based skins will also include features that are normally reserved for desktop or phone applications. We built this as we realize you all spend more time today on your phones on the forum than you did 2 years ago, and we want to get the mobile view to a place where you can do everything (and more!) that you can do on desktop.

A few notes as I know many of you may have questions:

* This does not replace the free or paid in-apps that you have, such as any mobile apps. This is web-only.
* This new skin will only show when you access the site from a modern (Android 4+, iPhone) phone. It will not show for older phones or for tablets, blackberries or windows phones.
* Please give us some time as we work through bugs. Give it a try, give us feedback in our mobile thread url, and give it a chance. Every change needs time to get used to!​

​
If you visit the site from your mobile phone, you'll get the new view automatically. You can login, post, reply, upload photos, view your private messages and more. You can also use the legacy mobile view by choosing the top left menu and Exit Enhanced Mobile Mode.

The feedback thread for any bugs, etc, please post below.

***Please let use know the device, software version, and browser being used if reporting any issues.*

Thanks!

=====================================================================================================================================

*UPDATE*

Hello everyone, 

We’re excited to announce that additional features has been added and improvements were made to the enhanced mobile view. 
Thanks to the feedback that everyone has provided, we were able to tailor the mobile view to better fit forum members’ needs and fix a few bugs along the way.

A few of the new features that were added includes:
•	Completely replacing the PM system with one that better matches what members see in the desktop version.
•	A pull-to-refresh functionality has been added on all appropriate pages in addition to the refresh already available in the overflow menu.
•	A new scrolling feature has been added so that if the user starts scrolling the screen prior to an auto-scroll happening (like moving to a post per the current read position), the auto-scroll is cancelled so the user is not fighting with it.
•	There is now a font size preview in the Font Size settings page so the members would know what to expect.
•	Sticky topics can now be hidden from within the page where they are being viewed
•	The vote count on poll results has been animated to count up along with the bar graph animations that were already present.

Now on to some of the fixes we that have implemented:
•	After sharing a photo from the media viewer, the user will not be returned to the media viewer instead of the topic.
•	PMs will now be correctly marked as viewed and word-wrapped.
•	The forum will now work with iOS Safari if the user had opted to block all cookies.
•	Double-tapping buttons or links will no longer cause functionality to execute twice.
•	The text in the header is now re-sizing correctly when members are scrolling through the page or opening the side menu.

Please give this newly improved version of the mobile view a try and feel free to let us know what you think in the feedback thread. 

**Please let us know the device, software version, and browser being used if reporting any issues.

Thank you.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi 

Two things grab my attention regarding this. The artwork needs to be removed, GW have pulled us on the use of copyrighted images before (this same image). 

Also I can't see an option to post when I'm using the mobile view, any idea where the reply option is? 

Looks good other than those two factors.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jez, the post button is on the top right, next to the dropdown option menu. There are no quote or reply options that I can see though.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

It says that the Army Showcase is empty or that I don't have permission to view it. I hope this is a bug that will be fixed soon!

But I do think it has a much cleaner and easier look to it when using you phone. Bravo!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

One of the things I liked about Heresy was that when I used my phone to look at the site I was still looking at the site and not learning a new interface that I find...less than appealing. Did my girlfriend put you up to this to stop me from looking at Heresy on my phone?

As for constructive thoughts, when I press on a thread to open it it goes to the first page instead of the last where the current posts are. Pretty unfortunate for roaming data if I have to scroll through 3-50 pages (depending on the thread, the rumour ones are huge) to read what's going on. Which one of us has missed something here?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I like it, it certainly loads a lot faster than the desktop version so I guess the mobile browser optimization is working


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not impressed tbh. Seems very clunky.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

admin said:


> You can also use the legacy mobile view by choosing the top left menu and Exit Enhanced Mobile Mode.


Thank you for this, I was ready to never look at Heresy on my phone again. As this plan develops it would be awesome if you can keep this feature available for those of us that just aren't interested.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Tried to use it at Warhammer Fest on Sat and every time I went to post something it said I didn't have permission or something like that.

Was on an Android Phone (Galaxy S4)


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

After having tried it out for a bit, I was a bit sad as my favorite function on the website is missing: The "New posts" and "unanswered posts" section cannot be found on the mobile version.

These are great to keep track of what is happening around the site, and as long as they aren't there I don't see myself using it much I must admit. It's a shame as it seems slick enough


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Test

Seemed to be able to post from my mobile now. Though cant find an option to edit my posts on there, so needed to do it on Desktop.


----------



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

We’re excited to announce that additional features has been added and improvements were made to the enhanced mobile view. 
Thanks to the feedback that everyone has provided, we were able to tailor the mobile view to better fit forum members’ needs and fix a few bugs along the way.

A few of the new features that were added includes:
•	Completely replacing the PM system with one that better matches what members see in the desktop version.
•	A pull-to-refresh functionality has been added on all appropriate pages in addition to the refresh already available in the overflow menu.
•	A new scrolling feature has been added so that if the user starts scrolling the screen prior to an auto-scroll happening (like moving to a post per the current read position), the auto-scroll is cancelled so the user is not fighting with it.
•	There is now a font size preview in the Font Size settings page so the members would know what to expect.
•	Sticky topics can now be hidden from within the page where they are being viewed
•	The vote count on poll results has been animated to count up along with the bar graph animations that were already present.

Now on to some of the fixes we that have implemented:
•	After sharing a photo from the media viewer, the user will not be returned to the media viewer instead of the topic.
•	PMs will now be correctly marked as viewed and word-wrapped.
•	The forum will now work with iOS Safari if the user had opted to block all cookies.
•	Double-tapping buttons or links will no longer cause functionality to execute twice.
•	The text in the header is now re-sizing correctly when members are scrolling through the page or opening the side menu.

Please give this newly improved version of the mobile view a try and feel free to let us know what you think in the feedback thread. 

**Please let us know the device, software version, and browser being used if reporting any issues.

Thank you.


----------

